# poop in bed



## beck (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got my guy 3 days ago, he's 9 weeks old, and so far I think I hit the jackpot!!! He is very calm and unbelievably friendly.

But he poops in his igloo!!!

I havn't started to try to pottytrain him yet, but I am wondering if this is normal?

Anybody else have a bed pooper? 

How can I discourage this?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's quite normal for a baby, especially a new to you baby. He will grow out of it soon as he gets comfortable with you and gets a bit more control.


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

My little Mina did it for a few days too when I first got her. She's 10 weeks old and I've had her for a little over a week. Now it's mostly while wheeling, walking around when first waking up, or in the vicinity of her igloo. I've watched her when she first wakes up, and I've noticed a pattern...she goes straight to her wheel and runs for a bit, poos a while, then goes to her food bowl. It's like she's making room for the food. :lol:

She does have accidents around her igloo and on occasion, in the little hat I'm using as a hedgie bag. I swear...I think she gets frustrated with herself when *that *happens...I've found her pink hat in the litter pan several times. My hubs swears he didn't do it, so it must be her. I've been using paper towels to pick up her soft poos, then placing that into the litter pan and she must have thought, "well, momma does it...I guess I should too." :mrgreen:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I like to call it there 'baby stage'
They grow out of it and can control it better in time.

I remember when Kimberly (LizardGirl) first got Inky shes like ..
:shock: HE POOPS SO MUCH.

lol..
But he did grow out of it. 
As for the igloo I think that when he learns to control it he will start keeping it cleaner.
Unless hes just a naturally dirty hog! :lol:


----------



## beck (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you, I guess there is hope.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Sure thing


----------

